# Hello



## Bubblegum (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice to be there, just want to say little about me
I'm 33, been training on/off for the last 5 years. I've started taking  things a lot more seriously in the last 12 months and have ditched the  'fitness magazine' style 4 day split workouts and Im concentrating on  compound movements. Made some half decent gains in strength on the  'Starting Strength' routine and have now moved on to a 4 x 6 PPL which  seems to be working well. Also currently on my first proper strict bulk  diet which I'm planning to stay on and then looking to  lean up.


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## jolter60401 (Sep 13, 2018)

Welcome 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## zhong (Sep 13, 2018)

welcome


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 14, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Bubblegum said:


> Nice to be there, just want to say little about me
> I'm 33, been training on/off for the last 5 years. I've started taking  things a lot more seriously in the last 12 months and have ditched the  'fitness magazine' style 4 day split workouts and Im concentrating on  compound movements. Made some half decent gains in strength on the  'Starting Strength' routine and have now moved on to a 4 x 6 PPL which  seems to be working well. Also currently on my first proper strict bulk  diet which I'm planning to stay on and then looking to  lean up.



Welcome!


----------



## botamico (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## shadowsfall444 (Apr 19, 2019)

Welcome


----------

